# Netgear N300 wnr2000v3 als Wlan-Repeater



## Remme (29. März 2013)

Hi allerseits,

ich wollte mein Wlan-netzwerk erweitern und habe meines Wissen im Internet einen WLAN-Repeater von Netgear bestellt. Jedoch kam nun ein WLAN-Router. Auf der Internetseite von Netgear steht das man diesen auch als Repeater verwenden kann. Leider bekomme ich nur die Methode hin in dem ich ein LAN-Kabel zwischen Router und N300 ziehen müsste, was ich gerade durch den Einbau eines Repeaters verhinden wollte.

Hardware: 
Router: Easybox 800 von Vodafone
Repeater: Netgear n300 wnr2000v3


Hat jemand von euch eine Lösung oder eigene Erfahrungen damit gemacht?
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.

LG Remme


----------



## hendl (23. Juni 2013)

Falls es noch interessant ist 
Ich habe den gleichen und bei mir funktioniert er wunderbar.
Einfach per Lan am PC oder Laptop anstecken unter Windows sollte dann eine Meldung kommen das du dich bei einer Webseite anmelden sollst mit den Userdaten dort angekommen scannt er dann alle verfügbaren WLAN Signale. Wenn dies geschehen ist kannst du deins auswählen Key eingeben und fertig.
Lg hendl


----------

